# J or SP



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

J frame or SP101 357 for Wife prob shooting 38 most of the time??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

I think the Sp is a better buy for the money. It's built like a mini-tank, accurate a will last for generations. I own one and it is my primary carry piece.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Weight will be a issuse with the SP as they are 28oz empty. I have owned both and if you are not shooting the .357mags the J-frame is the way to go. Put a J-frame on a belt slider and you will forget you got it on. It weights only 20ozs. The .38+P is a good self defense round. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Find a place where she can try both and let her pick, if you can.

The SP101 will kick less than the J-frame, but be less convenient to carry. Is this for carry, or strictly home defense?


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Prob no carry just home defense. I would say she prob will go w/Ruger.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

wayno: I'll duplicate the "Mike Barham". Take her somewhere and let the intended shooter "feel" the differences. Tiny hand; large hand; medium.
What is the differences? Feel. Shooting "feel" shouldn't be downplayed.
J frame or SP are good choices for anyone. 

Follow up when you can


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

In the Ruger SP-101 standard .38s have very low recoil. Her grip on the gun is very inportant if she is going to be shooting .357mags. Small bones in her hand can be broken if she don't hold the gun right. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't overlook the Taurus 85 (.38Spl.) or 605 (.357Mag/.38). They are good guns and cost quite a bit less.


:smt1099


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

For home defense get her the SP-101 with the 3" barrel. 
It has better balance and points naturally, 
a bit less recoil also.


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

I take chicks shooting all the time with my j-frame 640-1. We shoot .38's and .38+p's(if they are buying), and they like it a lot and handle it well. I have never shot a SP. Weight is the only complaint I have ever heard about it. Sweet lookin gun though.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

save some money and get a J-frame +P rated .38 spc, they are 200.00 cheaper than the .357. you really don't want to shoot .357s out of a "J" anyway.


----------

